# Aeropress offers



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what the best offer on an aeropress is at the moment?

I have seen rave have an offer with a bag of pre ground coffee for under £30 delivered with 15% off works out just over £25. Anyone know of a better deal?

want to send one to a buddy as a present but want to include some suitable coffee and I have already used my 15% off at Rave


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

There was one on origin coffee for £25 and get 20% off so will be £20, think still in stock? 
could add some coffee to order with discount


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Probably the best price I've seen for it 👍 Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

For anyone else looking looks like origin are out of stock and best Aeropress only price I have found in stock is https://www.shopcoffee.co.uk/product/brewing-equipment/aeropress/aeropress-coffee-maker/

but once you add postage rave offer with 15% off is better as it includes some coffee


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

HDAV said:


> For anyone else looking looks like origin are out of stock and best Aeropress only price I have found in stock is https://www.shopcoffee.co.uk/product/brewing-equipment/aeropress/aeropress-coffee-maker/
> 
> but once you add postage rave offer with 15% off is better as it includes some coffee


 Yeah thought they might be, rave looks best bet!

Found this £27 with coffee

https://www.redber.co.uk/products/aerobie-aeropress-coffee-maker?variant=17587828549&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=Google Shopping&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIy_rmtMaO6QIVgrHtCh2FDgZsEAQYDCABEgLKjfD_BwE

And this with coffee, think you an get 10% off aswell

https://yorkemporium.co.uk/products/aeropress

but bags that come with a pretty small


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Joe shorrock said:


> And this with coffee, think you an get 10% off aswell
> 
> https://yorkemporium.co.uk/products/aeropress
> 
> but bags that come with a pretty small


 Shame yorkemporium are out of stock, used all my rave vouchers....


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

HDAV said:


> Shame yorkemporium are out of stock, used all my rave vouchers....


 Ha what did you do in the end?


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Joe shorrock said:


> Ha what did you do in the end?


 Well ordered one via rave for a friend and it's gone awol in the postal system, wanted to get another for another friend (colleague) so going to sort out the first one then see what offers are about there is 5% off at https://www.shopcoffee.co.uk/product/brewing-equipment/aeropress/aeropress-coffee-maker/ so with 500g of coffee works out just under £30 delivered.

I'd rather order from rave but they won't give me any more vouchers 😟 I asked nicely too


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Well the one that went awol has been found!

just need another.......


----------



## Coffeestyle (May 1, 2020)

HDAV said:


> Well the one that went awol has been found!
> 
> just need another.......


 How many presents are you buying?


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

HDAV said:


> Well the one that went awol has been found!
> 
> just need another.......


 You could buy me one 😀


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

You at it again


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Coffeestyle said:


> How many presents are you buying?


 Dunno yet a few probably, at least one more......


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

Origin appear to have them back in stock and the 20% off was working earlier


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Apr1985 said:


> Origin appear to have them back in stock and the 20% off was working earlier


 👍 thanks just ordered one! Hope the coffee is good £26 with 250g of coffee thats a bargain 🙌


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Jony said:


> You at it again


 Jony you don't ask you'll never know 😂😂😂😂


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Joe shorrock said:


> Jony you don't ask you'll never know 😂😂😂😂


 How often does it work 🤔


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

HDAV said:


> How often does it work 🤔


 Well @Jony giving me his niche so it's ok atm 😎


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow big shout out to origin order Tuesday night 9pm ish delivered before midday today!

one chuffed mate (who I think must be in a caffeine induced coma as he hasn't replied to any of My messages since 12:15 🤔 )

for the bargain hunters out there origin was slightly cheaper than rave at £26 delivered


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

HDAV said:


> Wow big shout out to origin order Tuesday night 9pm ish delivered before midday today!
> 
> one chuffed mate (who I think must be in a caffeine induced coma as he hasn't replied to any of My messages since 12:15 🤔 )
> 
> for the bargain hunters out there origin was slightly cheaper than rave at £26 delivered


 Yeah like the coffee from those guys!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Well perhaps I praised too fast they didn't ship the actual aeropress but the coffee and and some filters but no press.... 😫 assume a packaging mix up or Somalis but only just now found out and too late to contact them 🙈

not having much luck with this aeropress malarky!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

That was supposed to say similar not Somalis.......

hopefully sorted Monday just worried they are out of stock now.. 🤦‍♂️😫


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

HDAV said:


> That was supposed to say similar not Somalis.......
> 
> hopefully sorted Monday just worried they are out of stock now.. 🤦‍♂️😫


 You can get 30% off extract roasters this weekend after signing news letter n free shipping!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Waiting for new stock to arrive with origin and they will send it out with some complimentary coffee which is nice (still a little annoying but hey these things happen!)

also spotted this (well being bombarded now thanks AI)

https://www.neighbourhoodcoffee.co.uk/shop/aeropress/ £28 10% off and free shipping also aeropress go for £30 also includes some coffee


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Yay it's arrived......shout out to origin for some extra goodies 😉 one happy chappy!


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

HDAV said:


> Yay it's arrived......shout out to origin for some extra goodies 😉 one happy chappy!


 Wish they'd fuck my order up!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Joe shorrock said:


> Wish they'd fuck my order up!


 Hmmm in all honesty I would have been happy with my order, the hassle of emails, calls etc to chase this missing bits then getting other stuff isn't what I wanted....think I'm done with online orders for while, have some parts awol in Germany right now 🤦‍♂️


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Bumpty bump

probably too late but any other great aeropress offers about want to get another as a present if no great offers might just add one to a bean order


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

AureaOli said:


> Thank you for sharing the detail. However, I'd like to ask. Why would you want your order to be mistaken? Is there an advantage for customers if they did?


 I think he means he wanted the freebies they sent as way of an apology


----------

